# Messages in iCloud : dossier qui grossit, grossit...



## cedric_cph (8 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais une question aux utilisateurs de la synchro Messages avec iCloud. Mon problème, le dossier Messages dans iCloud ' pèse ' 845 MB alors qu'il ne contient aucune conversation. J'ai activé la synchro sur chaque appareil (iPhone, iPad, MBAir et iMac), tout le monde sur secteur et wifi et je laisse tourner... Rien ne descend du nuage. La synchro en elle-même semble fonctionner puisque lorsque je reçois un nouveau message, il apparait sur chaque appareil et si je choisis de supprimer la conversation, elle disparait instantanément sur chaque appareil également. Il y a moyen de supprimer ce gros dossier ? Autrement qu'en coupant le service et devoir attendre 30 jours ?

Merci à vous,


----------



## Giorgio82 (15 Août 2018)

Étrange... peut être qu’il faut 30 jours pour que les messages ce supprime ?


----------



## cedric_cph (19 Août 2018)

Je vais partir sur l'idée qu'il faut attendre 30 jours puis faire un essai ensuite... Un peu comme avec la bibliothèque Photos dans le nuage...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Août 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Tu devrais pouvoir forcer l’effacement sur iCloud.com de la même façon qu’avec photos


----------



## cedric_cph (14 Septembre 2018)

Update ;-) Bon, plus de 30 jours sont passés et quoi de neuf ? 
1. J'ai tenté Apple Support via Twitter : rapidement, rendez-vous pour assistance via téléphone et screen sharing... Quelques manips' et pour réponse finale ' il n'y a aucun iMessage dans votre espace iCloud '. Ok, donc un espace ' vide ' mais qui pèse 900 Mo occupe mon cloud, ok
2. J'ai coupé iMessage dans iCloud et mis un reminder le mois suivant... Je viens d'activer à nouveau iMessage et hop, par magie, tout fonctionne : quelques minutes, le temps que la synchro se lance sur les différents devices (4) et ça y est, fonctionne correctement.

En espérant pour iOS 13 ou plus / macOS 10.14 ou plus un bouton pour supprimer définitivement en un clic avec effet immédiat...


----------

